# Kimber covert 2 pro carry 4" iwb holster



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking for a recco for an IWB holster for Kimber 1911. Strong side carry OR cross draw.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Should find what your looking for

http://gun-holster.com/kimber-pro-carry-holsters/


----------



## Hardbawl (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't quite figure out how someone shaped like me could sit down with an IWB cross draw, with a 45 in it. However since the arival of my El Paso Sadlery IWB Summer Cruiser holster for my 4" Wilson Combat Compact 45, it hasn't left my side. That holster worn strong side just behind the right hip not only provides great concealment, but also allows an incredibly fast presentation along with easy reholstering.

The El Paso offering is not just a bag with a belt clip. A lot of thought [and work] went into this holster. It is a full grain leather holster with the grain on the inside and the flesh side out. This makes a holster that stays put when you draw. The grain side soon becomes quite slick as it has been wet molded to your pistol. They sew in a front sight chanel that even accomidates the Big Dot Tritium front sight on my Wilson. The top part of the holster is double leather with a metal insert to keep the mouth open for reholstering. Yet your belt tension seems to be adaquate to keep the gun from leaving during strenous activity. Last Saturday my neighbor was clearing some storm downed trees. I took my tractor and dump wagon over to help. After dozens of trips on and off the tractor and loading a half dozen wagon loads of branches and stuff my 45 remained secure. As a matter of fact I checked several times to make sure it was still there. Even though it is an all steel 45 [4" barrel, Officers sized frame] the holster carried it well enough that I became used to the weight.

El Paso delivered my holster about 6 weeks after my order. I believe it cost $85 plus shipping.

You have to tell them your belt width so the belt loops are appropriatly sized. Speeking of belts, remember your belt can make or break your relationship with your holster. Being a cheapie I use a Wilderness Gunbelt sized as wide as my pants belt loops will allow. Being heavy nylon it is cheaper than a good leather belt and doesn't streach. You can find them at: thewilderness.com


----------

